# Moving back to SA



## Lincoln71 (Nov 10, 2009)

We have been living in the US for 4 years and have to go back to SA. I need advice from people who had a similar case as mine so any advice on my questions will be apreciated. Only answer the questions you can help me with.

1. I have 2 sons 10&11 years old who are now American as apple pie. What will the adaption be like. 

2. I have 2 dogs and 2 cats. Has anyone relocated pets from the US before and what was the aproximate costs. I just want to get a ball park figure.

3. Emotional adaption. We love both SA and the USA. We are going back because of immigration and not sure how we will adapt.

4. My business and customers are all here, so I will continue to work using VOIP phones. I will not seek another job. What is the living costs. I find that the US is not that expensive. I find that after compraring a basket of products that I will need such as insurance, car payments, private school fees my budget will not change much ? I'm I correct ? What will it cost to live in SA now. Middle to upper class life style.

5. How will start building a credit record again. We have no bank account or anything. We a a lot of family support.

6. How will I rent a house without credit.

7. Will my US TV work with DSTV Co-Axe digital input ?

8. How will my kids adapt in school USA curriculum vs. SA curriculum.

These are the questions I can come up with now. We are very nervious and would like to feel it is not the end of the world...

Thanks you in advance.

L


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

"How will start building a credit record again. We have no bank account or anything. We a a lot of family support.

6. How will I rent a house without credit."

If you can prove income and are able to put down a larger deposit than is required,most estate agents and owners will be happy to have you.

If you go to a bank and say you need to open a transmission/current account and a savings account and deposit a sizeable amount in, and only run it on a debit/atm card and the Internet, after 6 months they will give you a checking account

Make sure the electricity connection is in your name (more deposits) as is the telephone.

after 3 months open a 6 months Clothing rollover account , buy what you would have done cash,on credit and settle it on the due date.
buy Furniture, ditto.
Buy a small car on HP with a large deposit over 24 months, settle it after 12

after 6 months, you will have a credit rating and a bank rating.
after two years you can get a mortgage


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Heading Back*



Lincoln71 said:


> We have been living in the US for 4 years and have to go back to SA. I need advice from people who had a similar case as mine so any advice on my questions will be apreciated. Only answer the questions you can help me with.
> 
> 1. I have 2 sons 10&11 years old who are now American as apple pie. What will the adaption be like.
> 
> ...


It is not the end of the world.
If you were only gone for 4 years not much would have changed. Had you left in 1994 before the ANC took control, then the changes would be enormous.
As far as school goes, young kids are very adaptable. They may feel strange for a few weeks but if they're as "American as Apple Pie" every one will be making a fuss of them and their accent.
So quite honestly you've got nothing to worry about as far as ADAPTING goes.

Of course the rampant crime, corruption is a whole 'nother story, but not much has changed in 4 years as I already stated.
If you have a job or means of making a living you should be fine.
Things are very bad in the U.S right now anyway with the unemployment and mortgage problems. Count yourself lucky that you still have a job.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

7. Will my US TV work with DSTV Co-Axe digital input ?

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.............. Don't you mean HDMI?SCART? As you would NEVER use coax for DSTV
COAX was for your NTSC signal and SA is PAL like Europe. Although I am sure your TV can accept both - Check.....
Don't forget your transformer for 110/220 and a good insurance policy.


----------

